# Smoked Side Markers



## brianbgw (Mar 29, 2011)

On my MKIV and MKV Jetta I was able to find many aftermarket smoked side marker light options. For my new MQB Tiguan I’m having trouble finding anything. I went with some gunsmoke Lamin-X for now (pic below). Has anyone had luck finding a smoked option for the Tiguan or one for another model that fits?


----------



## 3ccl6 (Jan 3, 2003)

No luck for me either. I'd be totally down for getting a gun smoked tinted version of it. But good job!! with the LaminX


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

there are very few options for our MQB Tigs for side markers. however, we do share the same reflector as the 2012+ Beetle.
i was able to source some clear side markers from a Beetle owner.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> there are very few options for our MQB Tigs for side markers. however, we do share the same reflector as the 2012+ Beetle.
> i was able to source some clear side markers from a Beetle owner.


I personally think that the smoked side marker lights would look better on your dark Tiguan. I have a white Tiggy and I wish I could find the clear (white) ones. I had clear marker lights on my old white JSW and I definitely prefer them to the stock amber ones. Oh well, life goes on....

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

ok that was genius to discover its from an older new beetle. 
Will be buying these for my white Tiguan


----------



## Mfarrell228 (Dec 17, 2018)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> there are very few options for our MQB Tigs for side markers. however, we do share the same reflector as the 2012+ Beetle.
> i was able to source some clear side markers from a Beetle owner.


Have not been able to find them for the Tiguan or the Beetle


----------



## VneW (Oct 2, 2019)

*Side marker (clear) for Tiguan 2019*



Mfarrell228 said:


> Have not been able to find them for the Tiguan or the Beetle


Exactly what I am looking for too but cannot find it anywhere! Anyone got a clue where they might possibly still sell these online? 

I have searched for VW Beetle and VW Tiguan and even saw that there is an Audi mentioned that also has these same side markers (same size/style)......I don't know which model or what year though....I just saw it mentioned somewhere with no further details.

I really would like the clear ones. I saw the tint strips you can buy online but that would be as a last resort (plus that would be smoked/dark/black---not clear).


Anyone ?? help would be great if you know. 

Thank you!!! 


(the picture is not of my car)


----------



## gchana22 (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi. 

Has anyone managed to find where the clear lens is available yet? i've tried all possible avenues and nothing. 

This guy with the green Tiguan must be the only person in USA with those clear lenses!


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

For about $12 in Laminex, problem solved for now until something comes avail aftermarket.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

mc7719 said:


> For about $12 in Laminex, problem solved for now until something comes avail aftermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mind linking which kit you purchased?


----------



## mc7719 (Mar 20, 2019)

DanSan said:


> mind linking which kit you purchased?


I actually just bought a small roll of it. Removed the marker, cut out what I needed, wrapped the lens in it, razor trimmed off excess. It wasnt a specific kit for the Tig.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

mc7719 said:


> I actually just bought a small roll of it. Removed the marker, cut out what I needed, wrapped the lens in it, razor trimmed off excess. It wasnt a specific kit for the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


I figured that would be the case, just wanted to double check


----------



## uhhi129 (May 6, 2019)

mc7719 said:


> I actually just bought a small roll of it. Removed the marker, cut out what I needed, wrapped the lens in it, razor trimmed off excess. It wasnt a specific kit for the Tig.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Looks great! I did the exact same thing a few months ago. Holds up really well










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

